# has anyone used pargro quick drain rockwool cubes?



## tree king (Oct 14, 2011)

im having overwatering problems with grodan rockwool and i just found out about these pargro quick drain cubes and there supposed to be 14% drier than regular cubes. anyone try these and notice a difference?


----------



## tenthirty (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to know too.


----------



## i81two (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, Me too.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 15, 2011)

tree king said:


> im having overwatering problems with grodan rockwool and i just found out about these pargro quick drain cubes and there supposed to be 14% drier than regular cubes. anyone try these and notice a difference?


 I've used rockwool exclusively since I began hydroponic growing years ago. The overwatering problem is operator error and not an issue of the rockwool. Ever thought about flooding/dripping/watering/feeding less frequently? I think the last thing rockwool needs is the ability to dry out faster. More feedings mean quicker salt buildup in the medium.


----------



## silasraven (Oct 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I've used rockwool exclusively since I began hydroponic growing years ago. The overwatering problem is operator error and not an issue of the rockwool. Ever thought about flooding/dripping/watering/feeding less frequently? I think the last thing rockwool needs is the ability to dry out faster. More feedings mean quicker salt buildup in the medium.


 WHAT? the roots are in water all the time from what ive been lead to believe how can you dry a hydro plant and still retain moisture?


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 15, 2011)

silasraven said:


> WHAT? the roots are in water all the time from what ive been lead to believe how can you dry a hydro plant and still retain moisture?


 Maybe you should sit the next couple of plays out


----------



## tree king (Oct 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I've used rockwool exclusively since I began hydroponic growing years ago. The overwatering problem is operator error and not an issue of the rockwool. Ever thought about flooding/dripping/watering/feeding less frequently? I think the last thing rockwool needs is the ability to dry out faster. More feedings mean quicker salt buildup in the medium.


 the problem is if i water less frequently then as long as im using h202 it will probably fix the root rot problem im having but ive noticed unless your able to water frequently the plants grow extemely slow and it makes it not even worth using the rockwool in the first place


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 15, 2011)

tree king said:


> the problem is if i water less frequently then as long as im using h202 it will probably fix the root rot problem im having but ive noticed unless your able to water frequently the plants grow extemely slow and it makes it not even worth using the rockwool in the first place


 What is your environment like? Do you have plenty of airflow? Are your cubes too big for your plants? Why type of hydro system do you run? How big are your plants and how many times are you flooding during veg and flower? I get rapid growth in my rockwool cubes and I'm not saying it's the end-all-be-all of hydro mediums, but when used and maintained correctly, it performs beautifully.


----------



## tree king (Oct 15, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> What is your environment like? Do you have plenty of airflow? Are your cubes too big for your plants? Why type of hydro system do you run? How big are your plants and how many times are you flooding during veg and flower? I get rapid growth in my rockwool cubes and I'm not saying it's the end-all-be-all of hydro mediums, but when used and maintained correctly, it performs beautifully.


4" squared cubes watered twice a day max. sea of green with no veg time. temp 78-83, humidity 45-50. im not gonna lie the air flow isnt that good i gotta get more fans. i do have success though when i let the cubes get almost bone dry before watering and when i say bone dry im not kidding, watering like every 5 days the first 2-3 weeks and growth is slow


----------



## tenthirty (Oct 15, 2011)

Homebrew,

Could yu please give us a run down on your RW cube regiment from clone to flower?

Thanks!


----------



## i81two (Oct 15, 2011)

I grow 99% of all my plants in rw also and air flow below the canopy is very important. I use those little 6" fans and put them right in the tray just above water leval.

With that said, plants do love to be watered more often. Specially if ur conditions are ideal. They just grow faster and bigger because of the constant nutrients at the root zone. In lying the problem of root issues.

I like to run benificials, so my take is keep your water cool and add stuff like GH vegan blend, sub cult. M and B and use lots of flora nectar to feed em.

There should be no problem (unless ur room is stagnant with high rh and lacks proper fresh air and fans) to water ur 4x4 rw 2x pday in veg and 3 in flower.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

tenthirty said:


> Homebrew,
> 
> Could yu please give us a run down on your RW cube regiment from clone to flower?
> 
> Thanks!


I clone into rapid rooters, then plant in soil cups. When roots are established, I knock the dirt off of the roots and move the cuttings to 6" rockwool cubes. Two floods per day in veg and three in flower work well with my environment.



tree king said:


> 4" squared cubes watered twice a day max. sea of green with no veg time. temp 78-83, humidity 45-50. im not gonna lie the air flow isnt that good i gotta get more fans. i do have success though when i let the cubes get almost bone dry before watering and when i say bone dry im not kidding, watering like every 5 days the first 2-3 weeks and growth is slow


My plants would be dead if I watered every 5 days. It sounds like your temps and humidity are good, I'm just really surprised that you can't water multiple times a day without root issues. Even if I dunk a cube into water and set it on a desk, that cube dries out in 24 hours even without a plant in it.

What kind of hydro system/method are you running?


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I clone into rapid rooters, then plant in soil cups. When roots are established, I knock the dirt off of the roots and move the cuttings to 6" rockwool cubes. Two floods per day in veg and three in flower work well with my environment.
> 
> My plants would be dead if I watered every 5 days. It sounds like your temps and humidity are good, I'm just really surprised that you can't water multiple times a day without root issues. Even if I dunk a cube into water and set it on a desk, that cube dries out in 24 hours even without a plant in it.
> 
> What kind of hydro system/method are you running?


ebb n flow. i dont know what kind of rockwool you use but no way in hell the grodan cubes dry out in 24 hours. i use 4 inch squared grodan cubes and they take like a week to dry out. did you ever put the rockwool on a scale and see what % of the weight is gone before you water again?


----------



## Ogcurse (Oct 16, 2011)

I dont know if your using these rockwool cubes for clones, or as a growing medium, but if its your growing medium, fuck that. Switch to Hydroton or a 50/50 Perlite/Vermiculite mixture, or just straight perlite if your trying to save a few bucks.

Im using a DWC system.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

tree king said:


> ebb n flow.


After your table drains, your cubes aren't sitting in puddles of water are they? Does your flood table completely drain with zero puddling?


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

Ogcurse said:


> I dont know if your using these rockwool cubes for clones, or as a growing medium, but if its your growing medium, fuck that. Switch to Hydroton or a 50/50 Perlite/Vermiculite mixture, or just straight perlite if your trying to save a few bucks.
> 
> Im using a DWC system.


if i do a a 50/50 Perlite/Vermiculite mixture does it wick and soak up like a sponge? with 100% perlite i want coarse perlite right? im trying to find a medium that wicks but at the same time has alot more air to water ratio. the cubes im talkin about are in flower with no veg and homebrewer theres no puddle brotha


----------



## i81two (Oct 16, 2011)

if you want a medium that dries out fast then use hydroton.

My best yeilding plants were in hydroton.


----------



## illbeyourhuckleberry (Oct 16, 2011)

i feel like my 4x4 cubes stay wet for days after I totally soak them, i water twice a week and they still never dry out... I have them in 2.5ga buckets with the rest of the space filled around the cube with the small Grodan Grow Chunks. temps 75/80 humidity 55% 
*@**[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/i81two-203833.html"]i81two *[/URL]do you have your fans blowing across top of the RW? Are you all covering the rockwool?


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey homebrewer are you using the B'CUZZ blocks? I'm using the Grodan as well and my blocks have been wet for 4 days under my 1K hps. It looked like that 's what you're using when i was following the GH vs DG thread? If so i'm guessing they must be different forms of RW? You said that yours will dry out in a day with no plant, mine would probly stay wet for a week under no light. Curious to know what the differences are.


----------



## i81two (Oct 16, 2011)

I do not cover my rw and the fans blow just over the top of them

You are supposed to cut 1/2" deep slits in the bottom of the rw in a X pattern. It helps them drain.

I read somewhere that a fully saturated rw cube still has something like 15% air still entraped in it.


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> Hey homebrewer are you using the B'CUZZ blocks? I'm using the Grodan as well and my blocks have been wet for 4 days under my 1K hps. It looked like that 's what you're using when i was following the GH vs DG thread? If so i'm guessing they must be different forms of RW? You said that yours will dry out in a day with no plant, mine would probly stay wet for a week under no light. Curious to know what the differences are.


good question i want to know this too homebrewer because if i can find a different rockwool that drains faster than i could probably still use it


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> Hey homebrewer are you using the B'CUZZ blocks? I'm using the Grodan as well and my blocks have been wet for 4 days under my 1K hps. It looked like that 's what you're using when i was following the GH vs DG thread? If so i'm guessing they must be different forms of RW? You said that yours will dry out in a day with no plant, mine would probly stay wet for a week under no light. Curious to know what the differences are.


 I do believe I use B'Cuzz rockwool blocks. Maybe there is a difference between the brands? The local hydro store that I prefer carries this particular brand so that's what I've been using.


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer your 100% sure right? it sounds like you were second guessing yourself for a minute. i just wanna make sure i buy the right ones so another crop doesnt get destroyed you know


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I do believe I use B'Cuzz rockwool blocks. Maybe there is a difference between the brands? The local hydro store that I prefer carries this particular brand so that's what I've been using.


Glad i'm learning this now. I'm trying to copy your set up, but with the addition of a coco mat . This could be a problem for me, i wonder if i can add the Bcuzz blocks under the Grodan and remove the mat? I was just testing the flood and drain to see how it works and now have slimee shiz on the filter of my pump, it breaks up real dusty looking. I didn't rinse as i was told there was no need,. I'm pretty sure it's from the mat and not the pro-tect or grow. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

tree king said:


> homebrewer your 100% sure right? it sounds like you were second guessing yourself for a minute. i just wanna make sure i buy the right ones so another crop doesnt get destroyed you know


Take a look at homebrewers Dyna-grow vs GH dumpster thread, there's a pic on the first page.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

tree king said:


> homebrewer your 100% sure right? it sounds like you were second guessing yourself for a minute. i just wanna make sure i buy the right ones so another crop doesnt get destroyed you know


 I just checked, definitely BCUZZ. 



> *Glad i'm learning this now. I'm trying to copy your set up, but with the addition of a coco mat . This could be a problem for me, i wonder if i can add the Bcuzz blocks under the Grodan and remove the mat? I was just testing the flood and drain to see how it works and now have slimee shiz on the filter of my pump, it breaks up real dusty looking. I didn't rinse as i was told there was no need,. I'm pretty sure it's from the mat and not the pro-tect or grow. What are your thoughts on this? *


Are you saying that you suspect your growing medium of contributing a slime to your filter and pump? I've never had that issue actually though I always soak and wash my rockwool before plants are planted into them. I've never used a coco mat so maybe that is the issue? Maybe some h2o2 is needed.


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I just checked, definitely BCUZZ.
> 
> Are you saying that you suspect your growing medium of contributing a slime to your filter and pump? I've never had that issue actually though I always soak and wash my rockwool before plants are planted into them. I've never used a coco mat so maybe that is the issue? Maybe some h2o2 is needed.


Yes the mat i believe. I have used grodan several times but as a top feed, also i haven't been flooding yet. The clones are very small so i'm just feeding from the top.
When i tried the flood test it was mat only, no rockwool cubes on the table at that time. If your cubes dry out in a day i want those. I'm thinking maybe of adding those under the Grodans and removing the mat. If i'm flooding can i get away with stacking blocks? I always rinse my RW and soak at 5.5


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I just checked, definitely BCUZZ.
> 
> Are you saying that you suspect your growing medium of contributing a slime to your filter and pump? I've never had that issue actually though I always soak and wash my rockwool before plants are planted into them. I've never used a coco mat so maybe that is the issue? Maybe some h2o2 is needed.


thanks homebrewer. wow you use the 6" cubes too and they get bone dry in 1 day? if they were grodan they would still have water in them 2 weeks later lol. that seems impossible but maybe it really is just the difference in the companies. im curious to know how much weight is lost in the cube in a 24 hour period if you put it on the scale but i guess i wont know exactly until i do it my self. i tried doing searches on a few different websites about these b'cuzz cubes but theres no info on them. if anyone else is using them could you explain your experiences.

i also wanted to point out that this is actually possible because i noticed the rapid rooter plugs dry out way too quick for me so i use the sunleaves super starter plugs instead and there so much easier for me to use cause they hold water longer and there both the same type of coco right?


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I just checked, definitely BCUZZ.
> 
> Are you in the states? I've never seen those kind of blocks at any of the hydro stores around here (Bay Area) Got a link to a store i can order? When i google B'cuzz rockwool blocks not seing any hydro sites coming up.


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> homebrewer said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked, definitely BCUZZ.
> ...


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

tree king said:


> thanks homebrewer. wow you use the 6" cubes too and they get bone dry in 1 day? if they were grodan they would still have water in them 2 weeks later lol. that seems impossible but maybe it really is just the difference in the companies. im curious to know how much weight is lost in the cube in a 24 hour period if you put it on the scale but i guess i wont know exactly until i do it my self. i tried doing searches on a few different websites about these b'cuzz cubes but theres no info on them. if anyone else is using them could you explain your experiences.
> 
> i also wanted to point out that this is actually possible because i noticed the rapid rooter plugs dry out way too quick for me so i use the sunleaves super starter plugs instead and there so much easier for me to use cause they hold water longer and there both the same type of coco right?


 An empty block wont get bone dry in 24 hours but it will get dry and light. I have lots of airflow and a commercial grade dehumidifier in my garden and with my environment, rockwool blocks need flooded 3 times per day in flower or they _will_ get bone dry. As another poster stated, it should not be an issue to flood these blocks a couple of times in flower while the lights are on. Just as a comparison, my dirt pots which use 3 gallons of promix will easily dry out in 3 days.


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for all the info homebrewer. im gonna test these out next crop and see how it goes.


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> An empty block wont get bone dry in 24 hours but it will get dry and light. I have lots of airflow and a commercial grade dehumidifier in my garden and with my environment, rockwool blocks need flooded 3 times per day in flower or they _will_ get bone dry. As another poster stated, it should not be an issue to flood these blocks a couple of times in flower while the lights are on. Just as a comparison, my dirt pots which use 3 gallons of promix will easily dry out in 3 days.


What are you using for exhuast and intake? I only use exhuast that turns on once every couple of hours to move the old air out.


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

tree king said:


> nicedreamz said:
> 
> 
> > i found this spot
> ...


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 16, 2011)

I use the 6" Grodan blocks and I get the same results like Homebrewer. As HB stated before , make sure that your tray drains completely . No standing water after it drains. Rockwool has never failed me . It's easier to keep the room clean and I have not had any spider mites in 4 consecutive harvests now.


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 16, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> I use the 6" Grodan blocks and I get the same results like Homebrewer. As HB stated before , make sure that your tray drains completely . No standing water after it drains. Rockwool has never failed me . It's easier to keep the room clean and I have not had any spider mites in 4 consecutive harvests now.


How often are you watering? Do you slice an X on the bottom as mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## tree king (Oct 16, 2011)

dadio161 said:


> I use the 6" Grodan blocks and I get the same results like Homebrewer. As HB stated before , make sure that your tray drains completely . No standing water after it drains. Rockwool has never failed me . It's easier to keep the room clean and I have not had any spider mites in 4 consecutive harvests now.


same results meaning what exactly? are you trying to say that 6" grodan cubes are mostly dried out in 24 hours? cause i know that doesnt happen. i know your having good grow results but please explain how quickly they dry out


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 16, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> What are you using for exhuast and intake? I only use exhuast that turns on once every couple of hours to move the old air out.


 It's an open room with 600+ cfm exhaust fan? I can't remember, had the thing for years. It pulls air through a few lights and a carbon filter, then dumps it outside.


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 17, 2011)

I water my girls once a day for 15 minutes when I start to veg. I then water twice a day when I change the lights to 12/12. After a few weeks , the blocks starts to feel light and then bump to three times a day. That should do it until harvest. I also keep two fans blowing gently 24/7. Don't feel a need to slice an "X" on the bottom.



tree king said:


> same results meaning what exactly? are you trying to say that 6" grodan cubes are mostly dried out in 24 hours? cause i know that doesnt happen. i know your having good grow results but please explain how quickly they dry out


----------



## illbeyourhuckleberry (Oct 17, 2011)

I was told that there are 3 different kinds (densities) of Grodan and they are labeled Delta, Classic, and one other inbetween the two. Apparently the Classic which is usually the slabs drains quicker where as the Delta which are usually the blocks hold more water... this would make sense if you are starting in a block then setting that block on a slab, you would want the slab to drain quicker. This is what I was told and was wondering if anyone could confirm this info?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

silasraven said:


> WHAT? the roots are in water all the time from what ive been lead to believe how can you dry a hydro plant and still retain moisture?


Um is this a real question lol theres a newbie section and lots of info in there to answer that


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Um is this a real question lol theres a newbie section and lots of info in there to answer that


no need to be condescending about it. Its a hydro question, may seem basic to you, but apparently not to him. Answer it, or don't.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well its obvious i didnt :0


----------



## tree king (Oct 18, 2011)

illbeyourhuckleberry said:


> I was told that there are 3 different kinds (densities) of Grodan and they are labeled Delta, Classic, and one other inbetween the two. Apparently the Classic which is usually the slabs drains quicker where as the Delta which are usually the blocks hold more water... this would make sense if you are starting in a block then setting that block on a slab, you would want the slab to drain quicker. This is what I was told and was wondering if anyone could confirm this info?


id like to know this too? and how exactly do you use slabs?


----------



## i81two (Oct 18, 2011)

You start ur plant in the cube and then place it on top of the slab.

The roots grow into the slab.


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 18, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I just checked, definitely BCUZZ.
> 
> Are you saying that you suspect your growing medium of contributing a slime to your filter and pump? I've never had that issue actually though I always soak and wash my rockwool before plants are planted into them. I've never used a coco mat so maybe that is the issue? Maybe some h2o2 is needed.


Hey homebrewer i mixed up a 5 gal bucket with 20 mil of pro and 15 mil of grow and the next morning i had brownish looking stuff floating in the water. I'm using 50/50 tap RO ppm before nutes is a 100, I'm also running a small pump to recirculate the water. My water never did this with GH, i'm curious if it's because i don't have a lid on my rez. I haven't even flooded the tray yet, so it can't be the coco mat. I can't figure out how to upload a pic unless i start a new thread. I also talked to somebody over at hydrofarm and they said the Bcuzz blocks are definitely different than the Grodan.. He said the pattern on the bottom of the blocks may have something to do with it.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 18, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> Hey homebrewer i mixed up a 5 gal bucket with 20 mil of pro and 15 mil of grow and the next morning i had brownish looking stuff floating in the water.


 What brand of nutes? You need a lid for your res, no question about it.


----------



## tree king (Oct 18, 2011)

i81two said:


> You start ur plant in the cube and then place it on top of the slab.
> 
> The roots grow into the slab.


thanks for the info i never knew that


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 18, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> What brand of nutes? You need a lid for your res, no question about it.


Dyna Gro, 100ppm water before adding 20ml of pro-tek and 15ml to 5gals of water. After mixing ppm is around 490. RH is 45% Temps are 78-82, looked at them tonight when i got home seems a few of my cuts have the taco shell look. Will not having a lid cause some problems? The last few grows have had issues and had no lid on the rez. Lost the lid between moves didn't think it was big deal now you got me thinking. If i could figure out how to upload a pic i would but idk i'm not very computer savy sorry.


----------



## tree king (Oct 18, 2011)

homebrewer i just read your dyna gro vs connoisseur thread and it was off the hook! im switching to dyna gro now because of it. thanks for doing the comparison.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 18, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> Dyna Gro, 100ppm water before adding 20ml of pro-tek and 15ml to 5gals of water. After mixing ppm is around 490. RH is 45% Temps are 78-82, looked at them tonight when i got home seems a few of my cuts have the taco shell look. Will not having a lid cause some problems? The last few grows have had issues and had no lid on the rez. Lost the lid between moves didn't think it was big deal now you got me thinking. If i could figure out how to upload a pic i would but idk i'm not very computer savy sorry.


 Cover that res up with anything, maybe even a trash bag. There is nothing about DynaGro or GH or AN or any other hydro nute that I've used that will cause 'brownish looking floaties' naturally. If it's a growth, algae or something, looking into h2o2. Reservoir maintenance is _Hydro 101_ .


----------



## nicedreamz (Oct 18, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Cover that res up with anything, maybe even a trash bag. There is nothing about DynaGro or GH or AN or any other hydro nute that I've used that will cause 'brownish looking floaties' naturally. If it's a growth, algae or something, looking into h2o2. Reservoir maintenance is _Hydro 101_ .


Yeah i took 3 years off growing indoors and just really didn't think much about the lid, never noticed when using Gh the color is way dark from the start. Looks clear with DG so it was real easy to detect. Thanks again for the heads up


----------



## Highhopes99 (Oct 18, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Cover that res up with anything, maybe even a trash bag. There is nothing about DynaGro or GH or AN or any other hydro nute that I've used that will cause 'brownish looking floaties' naturally. If it's a growth, algae or something, looking into h2o2. Reservoir maintenance is _Hydro 101_ .


How's your new strain coming along hb?

Just wanted to clarify, you are running nothing in your res for pathogens. ( no Bennys or h20) ?
Also what size is your air pump psi and res size?
There also seems to be a lot of potassium silica products on the market similar to dynagrow protekt. This should work in the same manner?

```

```


```
[HTML][HTML][HTML]http://botanicare.net/sites/default/files/product_labels/SilicaBlast_BackLabel.png
```
[/HTML][/HTML][/HTML]

```
[HTML]
```
[/HTML] Sorry if this has already been discussed. Thanks for your time in advance


----------



## Highhopes99 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://botanicare.net/sites/default/files/product_labels/SilicaBlast_BackLabel.png


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Highhopes99 said:


> How's your new strain coming along hb?
> 
> Just wanted to clarify, you are running nothing in your res for pathogens. ( no Bennys or h20) ?
> Also what size is your air pump psi and res size?
> ...


 The strain is being tested right now and I have about 9 more females to go through before I find the best handful for future runs. I'm looking to create a clone-only strain, not really stabilize anything in seed form. 

My res is 15-18 gallons and the pump is sized accordingly. I don't need to run h2o2 or bennys to take care of any issues in my res, it stays clean and I've never had issues. Actually, for 1 week I was using the water coming out of my dehumidifier since it was only like 40ppm. That shiz turned to slime in my res in a matter of days. No more dehumidifier water for my girls. 

Protekt is a great product as are many silica products. Compare the labels of other silica products to protekt and I think you'll see protekt is an excellent product at a good price.


----------



## Highhopes99 (Oct 20, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> The strain is being tested right now and I have about 9 more females to go through before I find the best handful for future runs. I'm looking to create a clone-only strain, not really stabilize anything in seed form.
> 
> My res is 15-18 gallons and the pump is sized accordingly. I don't need to run h2o2 or bennys to take care of any issues in my res, it stays clean and I've never had issues. Actually, for 1 week I was using the water coming out of my dehumidifier since it was only like 40ppm. That shiz turned to slime in my res in a matter of days. No more dehumidifier water for my girls.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info hb . I can't seem to find dyna gro protekt local. Maybe I'll try elsewhere. I was going to run some h202 In my res because I know al b fuct has great success with it at 1 ml per liter but that is 50% grade. In Canada 29% is the strongest they can sell so I would have to add 1.7 ml per liter which would accumulate to 255 mls every 3 days (al's recomended dose). Seems like a lot of product to me but I have had issues with root growth in the last month of flowering and need something to clean up the res. Glad to know it is possible to run a sterile res without the use of h202.


----------



## tree king (Oct 22, 2011)

i just wanted to thank everyone for all the info. i decided to go with these jiffy coco cubes for my next crop. take care guys


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 22, 2011)

i like realy like the cultilene 4x4x4 cubes you couldent get them for awhile for some reason but they stand up better then to grodans do i belive the grodan also are partialy recyled too. but i have had the problem before because i love to just transplant into 4x4x4 cubes and flower the thing i noticed most importent was the need to water as needed after the transplant and use root inoculents like tarentula and scorpian powder right in the cube before you transplant that way you blow those roots out and then never have the over water issue if you dont tease those roots out they will stay inside that cube and your yeilds will suck after also try setting your drain lower on tables to tease those roots down where you want them


----------



## bodyshop54 (Oct 22, 2011)

floaties can be salts and scale or just shit reacting to other shit. i used advanced A and B grow with great white shark and a (now i use plant sucsess same shit cheaper) (scorpion and tarantula work well too)and a carb like carboload bud candy or sweet never heavyweight or molases in hydro cause of foam in sphagnum its fine. I would add big bud and switch to A and B bloom in flower and run a root inoculate for the first 2 weeks of flower then i switch to using a zyme like sinsizyme. basicly i figure you blow out the root system the carb feeds the inoculents and helps break down and feed the endo and ecto so they reproduce(like in teas) that builds nice big hairy roots at that point 2 weeks into flower you just need zyme to clean and maintain the roots you built as to help in uptake i like silicas in the summer cause lets face it most are rooms are not perfect labs and that shit helps fight pm and heat stress.


----------



## tree king (Oct 22, 2011)

bodyshop ive also tried the entire an 2 part program together and still had problems. i think my only option now is to switch to another medium. lets see how these jiffy coco cubes work out


----------



## Operation 420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pargro is horrible. I can't believe Grodan would put out a cheap product like this, but you get what you pay for. My advice, you better soak this stuff overnight in ph'd water, even then cross your fingers and pray. I wouldn't skimp on rockwool, get the top Grodan rw and rest easy.


----------



## bluerock (Oct 20, 2013)

illbeyourhuckleberry said:


> I was told that there are 3 different kinds (densities) of Grodan and they are labeled Delta, Classic, and one other inbetween the two. Apparently the Classic which is usually the slabs drains quicker where as the Delta which are usually the blocks hold more water... this would make sense if you are starting in a block then setting that block on a slab, you would want the slab to drain quicker. This is what I was told and was wondering if anyone could confirm this info?


As far as I know, the only difference between the Grodan labeled products are that in some slabs, the fibers run horizontally where they are vertical in all other Grodan rockwool products. 

I find that Grodan 4x4 cubes work great. Tried the Pargro, but it doesn't hold as much water as the Grodan, that's why it is cheaper. Note that rockwool MUST be submerged in water for 24 hrs before using. If I skip or shorten this step, then I will be pH downing the reservoir for several days and - far worse - the blocks will not wick up nutrient solution to their full potential. Properly prepared, these cubes will wick up water to their tops with only a 2.5" flood depth on an ebb/flow table. They are flooded twice during the 12hr light cycle for 20 minutes each time.

In order to more easily move the plants around, I put the rockwool blocks in square pots that have about 3/8" clearance around the block. The plastic wrapper is removed from the block and a black/white plastic film block cover goes on the top. The effect of this is that the roots shooting out the side of the block are somewhat air-pruned. I cannot say for certain that it improves yield, but the square pots definitely add stability and ease of moving with top-heavy plants. Moving them around for maximum canopy exploitation definitely improves yield.


----------



## bluerock (Oct 20, 2013)

i81two said:


> You start ur plant in the cube and then place it on top of the slab.
> 
> The roots grow into the slab.


That's one way to do it but it typically is done with a drip emitter attached to the cube for that method. Slabs can also easily be used in ebb/flow: cut an x in the plastic, carve out a hole for a starter cube, and cut the ends off the bag for complete drainage.


----------

